# My Bunny Blog!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 11, 2007)

So I went to a show on November 10th, 2007 with a plan to get this new rabbit. Having seen him on the website (http://www.freewebs.com/codysfancylops/ ) I new that I just had to have him! I've been wanting an English Lop for a LONG time after seeing them at a fair. They're just so adorable and doggy-faced, who wouldn't want to have one? 

So when we arrived, we checked in and made arrangements and finally found a spot for ourselves. (There were TONS of people there and not enough room, lol. It was so hard to find a spot). Anyways, after Willow, our ND doe went up on the table me and my sister walked around until we found Cody's Fancy Lops Rabbitry. I immediatley spotted Mississippi who was with his brother, Rio Grande in the same carrier. I had a hard time deciding if I wanted to get Sippi, or another bunny. I had $50 and I could have chosen another rabbit that was there, but I chose him and I'm so glad I did!





Here'sa picture of him at CFL rabbitry. He's Only 12 weeks old.

He is such a litle character. He acts just like a little puppy. He gets into everything, and, when he tinkles, he sits down and looks at you and then takes off, revealing his secret. He's already done this twice, lol. He will be easy to litter train, I'm hoping! 

In that picture (above) he's kinda little, but he's bigger now. That was taken when he was two months old.

Since Jolene, (his former owner) didn't bring any of his normal food Pfaus, too the show, we have to watch him closely as he has gulped down tons of our regular Dels Rabbit Ration food. He's very hungry so we just let him eat because hes pretty skinny. You can feel his shoulder bones and ribs good. So that's not a good sign. We've got to plump him up. He weighs only about 4.9 pounds and he should be at least 6 or 7 by this age. 

I'll update more later!


----------



## polly (Nov 11, 2007)

he is gorgeous, its weird first their were no english now there are quite a few and they are so gorgeous all of them! however i am a sucker for blue bunnies 

Can't wait to see more pics :biggrin2:


----------



## ChompersMom (Nov 11, 2007)

Yay! Another English Lop in the forum! After buying my Moose they are def. my favorite bunny breed.

More pics! I demand more! 

Congrats


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cutie...:shock:I want!:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 11, 2007)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

Wooohooo! Another English lop in the forum! And what a handsome one, at that! I can't wait to see more pics of him too...and hopefully lots (hint hint ) so we can all get to watch him grow. And don't be surprised if that appetite of his remains very strong! Yofi is like a bottomless pit, I swear...he'd be content cramming down food 24/7 if I let him. Raph was also a voracious eater - which actually is part of the reason his health remained stable after he became fully disabled, I think. 

*Now sits back and waits for new pics*

:biggrin2:

Congratulations on your new little guy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol. I'll have my dad bring my camera by this afternoon after school. I did get some video of him but unfortunately my video camera is 15 years old (same as me!) and therefore i'm not able to upload videos. 

He is a pig! lol. He eats tons of food. 

yesterday he came up to the house and ran around for a while. He really likes my kitty Toby. He kept following Toby around. My friend came over and Sippi saw her and ran for her and kept following her. He stood up against her legs and sniffed her. He is SUCH a puppy dog! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm totally excited for next year as that's when his first show is. It's the same show as when we got him just next year. lol. I'm hoping he does really well and I think he's the only English Lop in the Youth Class. WHOOPPEEE! lol. I'm not totally sure as I didn't watch the Youth class of Eng. Lops only the open. 

I'm also hoping I'll be able to find him a girl for in the fall of next year possibly. I know that they will go fast because they're just SO sweet! 

Tonite when I was feeding him (i filled up his dish all the way today and gave him lots of hay and water) he was being adorable, once again. lol. He kept nudging me and giving me kisses. I wanted to bring him in the house, but I needed to bring the other buck inside to give him some attention because he was feeling left out since he WAS the new bunny and now he's not. Anyways I ended up not bringing Bruce inside and just took him out of his cage and petted him for a while. 


It seems I have no time for 8 bunnies and I wanted a horse!? yeah right! lol. Anyways, I just feel sorry for my mix-bred and old-age purebreds who are just pretty much useless. I just can't seem to part with them thou, and especially not Magic, who was my first bunny. 

All of them but 2 are showable. Well basically all but 1, but we keep our retired brod doe at home to keep her blind/paralyzed son company so he can hear that their's another bunny.

Anyways they just need to come out for a good run tomorrow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Awwww I can't wait to see more of him growing up!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll take/post pictures this afternoon after school. My dad came by last night with my camera so yeah. 

I have a few pics from the show as well that I'll put up. Some of them are dark, and some aren't very good. I only took like 5 pics at the show so that's only how many I've got. 

As for Sippi, he is eating SO much food! Last night me and my sister figured out new feeding guidelines and...DUN DUN DUN DUN!!!! We're on our way to a wonderful newly refurbished rabbitry! We're getting a lovely 6-hole cage and selling one two-hole and then we're building a NURSERY onto the end of our shed which our two-story hutch will go into for birthing and all. THe nursery will have the two-story brood cage, some baby cages, a shelf, a dresser w/TONS of supplies and also a playpen area for babies to play in. 

Then the main section of the rabbitry will have at least a 10-hole cage area. Soon we'll have a counter w/ built in sink and cabinets and also a removable/attachable grooming stand! 

Today I'll draw something out and scan it onto the computer and the post it. You'll be able to see what I mean. I'll also post the link to the cage we're getting.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 15, 2007)

This is the link to the cage: http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pet/477014181.html

It actually won't look [exactly] like that. The top won't be slanted, it'll be flat and there WILL be dividers. I'm a little confused about that cage though, because dividers are like $10 or $20 extra. So is there two dividers or unless you don't by the dividers is it just one entire cage? That's what confuses me. I have sent an email to the sellers, but they still haven't replied yet. 

Also, we have two "show" cages. They're all wire. We plan on building them a stand with pull-out-traysfor the main rabbitry section. I'll take TONS of pics today and explain EVERYTHING!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok so I got lots of pics of Sippi today during his supper! Photobucket was being a pain and I was running out of time so I didn't get them ALL loaded, but here are a few. There's also ones from the ERBA show last weekend. 

**Captions are Under the photos!**




*We'll start with Bruce! lol. He's just chomping on his supper hay!*




*Here's Mississippi (or Sippi as we all call him!) Isn't he SO cute!? He eats like a little dinosaur! And for some reason the food just goes straight to his belly, not on his bones......Hopefully that will change and I'm Sure it will.*




*These were some GORGEOUS English Spots at the show. They were next to us and one of the bucks kept trying to get at a girl when his owner let him run around on the table. lol. They're adorable! I want one of these next!*




*Here's a view of HALF of the show room. Beyond the cow sign (barely visible, but just above the judging tables aisleway) there's another half of the room with TONS more bunnies than our side had! Almost double the amount!*




*The two boys sitting up on the wall we know. I think it's Noah and Marshall (or Garrett! I don't know! lol.)*




*Here's Sippi the first day we got him at the show. Sorry for the blurry pic. He's adorable with that ruffled hair!*

MORE TO COME! ENJOY!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice pics! Can't wait to see more of sippi...he is just adorable!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Thumper. lol. I'll take TONS of pics today afterschool. I think me and my sister are going to let the rabbits run around in their exercise pens for a while today while some of their cages are being cleaned. 

While surfing the net today at school my sis came upon two English Lops for sale via Craigslist. I'm going to email the owner later today (afterschool) and ask lots of questions. I'm hoping the female is purebred and pedigreed so I can get her into my English Lop breeding program as it may be hard to find a female not related to Sippi. I tried searching for the post but now it seems I can't find it. If i Find it i'll post it on here, though. 

There was a female and a male. I'm not sure if the male was neutered so it's most likely the female has been bred before. 

TOO ALL OTHER ENGLISH LOP OWNERS: 

Was it easy to train your bunto use the litter box? It seems all Sippi wants to do with his boxes are sleep in them and toss them around. So far he's only had pepsi boxes with shavings in them but I'm getting him a litter box soon once he moves to a larger cage when he's a little older. So how did your litter training go?


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 16, 2007)

> TOO ALL OTHER ENGLISH LOP OWNERS: Was it easy to train your bun to use the litter box? It seems all Sippi wants to do with his boxes are sleep in them and toss them around. So far he's only had pepsi boxes with shavings in them but I'm getting him a litter box soon once he moves to a larger cage when he's a little older. So how did your litter training go?




Well, let's see...I've had Yofi since Sept. 15th and he's not quite six months old...hhhmmm....I'll let you know as soon as he is litter trained. :?

The goof would dig all the litter out of the box when I first got him, then he got into the habit of tossing the box (and contents) everywhere; now he doesn't really upset the box any more, but...I haven't been able to stop him from peeing (and pooping) in every corner of his room. Anna (a mixed breed) is much tidier than Yofi...she always uses her box. However, I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the particular breed, personally I just think Yofi likes to be weird.

Your Sippi has gorgeous ears...looks like he will have pretty good length! Love the pics of the show you posted too; it reminds me of the days way back when I used to show as well. It was so exciting, and so much fun to be around people who lived and breathed rabbits, with everyone gathering to show off their own. I miss that.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 16, 2007)

That's for the information Basset! 

As for Sippi's ears they do look nice, lol. When I first got him I kept pulling his ears up for him when he walked. I always think he'll ruin them and all. It's so funny because I put shavings in his cage on cardboard and his ears are just like brooms: they just sweep them right off into the tray! lol. 

He has a little notch in one of his ears. Will this be a fault against him on the show table? 

SHOW RESULTS:
I forgot to post these so here's the results for the November 10th Erba show:

Bruce (Senior Chinchilla Mini Rex buck) - 1st Place and Best of Variety (although we'll only get flats since they had no BOV ribbons; makes me feel like our rabbits didn't win and that upsets me! lol)


Willow (Senior Chestnut Agouti Netherland Dwarf doe) - Dq'd foroverweight but her remark card said Best Opposite Group!? STRANGE!

Savannah (Senior Broken Blue Polish Doe) - 1st place and Best Opposite Variety. She was also fighting for Best of Breed and ALMOST nagged it, except a chocolate buck received the title. DARN IT! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 16, 2007)

Basset: Forgot to add, his ears are already 20-some inches! And he's only 3 1/2 months old! 

How long do you think they'll get to when he's 6 mos.!? lol. How long are Yofi's ears?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 11, 2007)

I haven't updated this in a while so I figured I would. hehe. 

Sippi is getting SO huge and just gains weight like crazy! lol. He's finally getting some more meat around his bones. (if i haven't said already, when we first got him he was a VERY thin boy!) And I thought his food was just piling up in his belly and not going anywhere else. lol. So he's finally getting the proper weight gain. I'm thinking his first show is in January down in Saint Helens Oregon, but so far i haven't filled out the entry form or even seen if my dad can take me! I'm going to get that done tomorrow hopefully. 

He seems to think that since he's on the bottom, he gets to escape whenever he can. Everytime we open the door to feed him, he bursts out. It's actually quite funny, but not when he leaves accidents all over the floor! lol. But he's getting better

A few weeks ago my friend came over and she help me and my sister take nice pictures of the rabbits for the website. So here's the one of Sippi: **Caption below pics**




*Here's his pic! He's getting SO MUCH better about sitting the standard English Lop way, also called typing-out. But he wouldn't stay still so I had to hold his head. lol. He's getting a lot of meat on his bones as you can tell. 




*Here he is after running around the house. He is offically nicknamed Lil' Dino because of the way he walks on his tippy-toes. It's SO cute! I'll have to get a pic of it. 




*Here he is again! This is actually better because he didn't close his eyes all the way. (flash was on!) and I got most of his body. 

Enjoy! More pics to come!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

Mississippi just keeps getting so much bigger so much funner to watch! 

He used to exercise in the house with his Netherland Dwarf girlfriend, but now he's at -that- age so he can no longer be with her. But he'll be excited in 2008 when we get him a little girlfriend!  

By far, the English Lop is now one of my favorite breed! They are just the cutest little fellers.

Sippi has been starting to work on his "table manners" and also on being flipped on his back. He just does't like to be held and does ANYTHING to get down. So we have to work on his handling skills more. He's gotten better at being flipped on his back, and when he does good (and the session ends on a good note) he gets two pieces of carrots. 

Now, let me tell you something about this boy: HE LOVES CARROTS! He begs for them, he chases you for them, he rips them out of other bunnies mouths for them. He is a carrot-maniac. He absolutely loves food! He begs for my sisters tacos! lol. I think, by far, he is the most carrot-obsessed rabbit in our barn. Our other bunnies only eat when they're in their cages *(why is this?) *but he eats whenever he sees food. 

A few days ago when it was cage cleaning time, I was cleaning Autumn's cage (where Lily is now) and I leaned my leg up against the door on the bottom and suddenly I felt a sharp pinch! I looked down and Sippi had bitten me! Through the mesh. He wanted out so bad, but we had our little blind bunny, Artie out, so we could let Sippi out. 

It hurt and I told him that what he did was a bad thing, but he gave me -the puppy dog face- lol. He just looked at me like "I sorry, Emi, I dident meen to!" lol. 

Here's some pics, so enjoy! *waits for photobucket to load other pics to upload new pics* It'll be a sec.....lol 

I'll make another post with pics...it's taking a while.....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok I have some pics now! Lol. Sorry for it taking so long. 

Enjoy! *captions are under the pics!*




*Bruce, Chinchilla Mini Rex Buck; Daddy of Lily's babies. He has GREAT conformation. He passed part of the "pencil" test that I gave him yesterday. I'll do Lily after she has her babies*




*Lily with the nestbox behind her. She's preggo in this pic.*




*Sippi. I just took this pic today! He's sitting on my lap as i write this (3:06 pm pacific time, US).*




*I'm riding Sioux, the horse i Lease. I'm in the blue jacket, black pants....and my sister is in the far ground on a bay arab, not the horse she's leasing.*




*The Stalls at my horse's owner's house.*




*My horsie! Sioux (Sue). I'll try to get a pic of her under tack with me on her and of me holding her by the reins/lead. I did get one this time but as soon as my dad took it the camera died!*

More to come soon! Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok So more of Sippi! And I just finished reading all of Yofi's blog and am so thankful that Sippi isn't just as bad as Yofi, although it seems so fun with a delinquent bunny! BassetLuv, I think Sippi and Yofi could have a mischevious blast together! lol. 

Fortunately, Sippi's antics aren't as bad as Yofi's, but they are absolutely adorable! Sippi just loves to follow the cats around, give them kisses and such. He also likes to lay on the dogs' beds when they're not. And he jumps around on them as well. 

The other day (and I'm not sure when it was, I think it was the 18th) I heard my mom yelling from the living room (and i'm in the second living room). She's saying "Come get Sippi! He's getting into stuff!" So in my attempt to find out what he's doing, I reply "What's he doing?" and she then replies "He's destroying the tree!" So i make a mad dash out to the living room and find him gallanting around the dining room table, chewing on his prize: christmas tree pine needles! LOL! Luckily, this was _before _we had sprayed fake snow on the tree! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2007)

Bump....why no replies? i like to read replies on this please! 

Emily


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Emily! i can just imagine how cute he was...looking all _"What??? Im not doing anything"_ :biggrin2: Such a sillybunner!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh gosh, I have a tendency to miss a lot of threads, and just noticed you'd posted here a few times! :bagheadI totally missed it earlier. 

First I wanted to say that your female mini rex, Lily, is stunning! What a beautiful little girl.  Oh, and the horse you lease is very pretty too! I've always wanted a horse (have asked for one for Christmas for the past, oh, 45 years now...still waiting for Santa to deliver ). 

As for English lops, from what I've read their ears reach full length at around 4 months of age, so your Sippi should be at max ear length now. LOL...I tried to measure Yofi's ears a couple of times, but the little bugger doesn't hold still long enough for me to do anything with him! To get a proper measurement I'd probably have to get my sister's help...nose rubs for Yofi whilst sneaking in the measuring tape. (I _think_ his ears measure around 20" or so...they're not all that impressive, but they're within the bottom of the normal range for E-lops.) Nose rubs are the only thing that will make him sit still for more than two seconds. Even eating, he's on the go...I give him a carrot or slice of apple, or piece of rice cake, and he's off and running with it in his mouth. If you try to approach him he picks up his food and makes a mad dash for another room ("NOBODY'S getting MY food!"). Obviously he has just as voracious an appetite as Sippi, I think. I guess it must be an E-lop trait, as I know they are prone to gaining weight easily. And they're quite adept at making you feel as though you're starving them, even if you've just fed them enough food to keep three 'normal' rabbits happy for the next week.

LOL...Sippi nipped you, huh? Well, Yofi has done that with me too, only he's done it numerous times. When he wants his way, he demands it....first he grabs my shirt (if I'm holding him) and begins to gnaw voraciously on the collar. Then if that doesn't work, I will get a firm nip on my arm, letting me know that he wants down _now_. He also nips if I'm cleaning his cage and he wants to come and check it out (to make sure I'm doing it right, obviously)...and if I get in his way he will nip my leg. 



> It hurt and I told him that what he did was a bad thing, but he gave me -the puppy dog face- lol. He just looked at me like "I sorry, Emi, I dident meen to!" lol.



Consider yourself lucky you have a compassionate bunny! The look I get after being nipped is more of a "And if you don't behave yourself, I'll bite ya again!"

Oh, and the post I left a while ago saying he's gotten over tossing his litter box? Well, he's made me eat my words....over the past couple of weeks now it's become a daily event, so I'm on the lookout for a larger box for him. Either that, or I'll be forced to drill holes in it and wire it to his cage. :X Dumb bunny.

Sippi's coat seems to look more like my last rabbit (Raph). Longer hair, denser. Yofi's is very short and fine, very flyback quality, while Raph's was extremely thick and had more of a rollback to it. And I just love Sippi's color and markings! He's such a gorgeous boy.  I'm glad to hear he's filling out too! Just wait till he's fully mature, he's going to be a stunner! (LOL...you said he walks on his tippy-toes...Yofi too! I swear, these E-lops must have certain habits bred into them. Either that or they're all cloned.  Oh, and one thing I have not been able to get Yofi to do is get used to being put on his back...he hates it with a passion and will kick and bite whenever it's attempted. Glad to hear that Sippi isn't quite so obstinate as the Yofster! 

As for the notch in Sippi's ear, I'm not sure how much that would deduct from his total points on the show table. My guess is that it might cost him some, but that's just a guess. I've never shown English lops, just owned weird ones as pets. 

You will definitely have to post when you do show him; I'd love to hear how he does on the table! And once you get him his girlfriend...more pics!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol. BassetLuv, Yofi does seem like a handful! Sippi doesn't like to be held on his back either, but he's getting more used to it. I'm starting to make it a habit to help him on his table manners and fitt & show skills each day, so he'll know for his first show. I usually just let the lesson end on a good note, give him a carrot and he's off! lol. 

Thanks, he is very gorgeous. Yup, his coat his nice, but it's fairly short. yah, I tried to measure his ears once; didn't work! Lol. He just thew a fit and wanted to do his things. 

Lately Sippi has been pretty good, but he still loves to sneak out of his cage in the mornings, and when we feed him, lol. He goes off into the part of the shed that we call "the Other world", he tells us that is where he can meet up with his Siblings and all that. 

I know! I just love his little tippy-toe walks, its SO adorable! That's where he got his nickname Lil' Dino, hehe. 

I'll post more pics later, and definitley of his first show and his girlfriend when she arrives!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 1, 2008)

OH BOY! Sippi's New Years Eve BASH!

So this morning (well actually at 12:00 pacific time) we went out to feed the bunnies. So I open the door and who should be standing there? Mississippi! I'm guessing that me or my sister had forgot to latch his hutch closed, which is usually very rare and (and let me tell you, it's even MORE rare to forget to latchSippi's cage, becausehe's the LAST bunny we'd wantto escape! lol!) has only happened maybe four or five times since we ever owned rabbits, in the past two years. 

He was surrounding by a gillion poos and he had peed in places also. His door had been shut, so he went without pellets (OH NO!) and water for a while. He was VERY thirsty when he got back in his cage. He did, however, try to make as much mischief as possible, because there was a bag of carrot flavored hay cubes on the ground (Which, are is absolute favorite hay cube treat)! and he also had climbed up into the hay bin, because the hay was all flat inside, so he had a wonderful New Years Eve!

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't be suprised if he hasn't figured out how to open his cage!! 

Sounds like he had a good time tho LOL! 

I've been greeted at the barn door by horses before! "HI MAMA!!! We had a party!" :?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't updated this in a while but Sippi is growing huge! He weighs 8lbs. 4 oz. as of the last show he went too, but he's constantly gaining weight. At his first show he did really well. He wasn't too happy about getting a tattoo in his ear though. His ear # says: MISSISSI; The lady who did it was glad when it was over, lol. and I'm sure Sippi was too. 

He met a girlfriend there, a solid steal blue English Lopdoe named Bluebell, who is from the same breeder as him, but not related. Of course, his male instincts told him what he should do, but he wasn't allowed too, lol. 

He was one of the last breeds to be judged, and when he was in the judging cages, he piddled....which he then sat in his pee-puddle and would flick his feet; pee would go flying all over everyone right in front; but of course they were dumb enough to still stand right behind him! 

Anyways, he got Best of Breed, 1st Place and Best of Variety!!! :blueribbon:He stayed up for BIS, but he didn't place, or get an Honorable Mention  but we are still very happy for him! (I'll take some pics in a few minutes of him with his ribbons!). 

"hmmm. Don't mind if I do!" Below: Sippi helping himself to some carrots!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

Love your pictures - what a gorgeous horse. Don't tell any other buns, but I love lops


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Love your pictures - what a gorgeous horse. Don't tell any other buns, but I love lops



Thanks! Lol. Yeah I love the colouring on my girl too, lol! 

Emily


----------



## DorkyTTx (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww, Sippi is so handsome! :biggrin2:I may have to do some bunnynapping..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

Hehe! You better just stay in Virginia Shazzy! lol.


----------



## DorkyTTx (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol, no, I'm going to make a special trip just for him. I'll have to get out my air plane and fly. :biggrin2:

BTW, you can call me Becca over here instead of Shazzy if you like. ^^


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

hehe, i know.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 30, 2008)

More pictures of Mississippi! The first one is from a long time ago.......well a few weeks, maybe a month. lol. But it was before the show. The two after are of his ear tattoo Id. And then there's those of him posing! Lol. 




*DINO WALK* 




*OUCH!* 




*This must've hurt!* And it did, to be matter of factly. Lol. He shure didn't like being tattooed! 




*What a little poser!* 




*What a sweet....no EVIL...look in his eyes!* 




*Chilaxin! This was on Monday...*




*Magic landing a 6inch tall, by 5inch wide Spread Fence (Oxer!)*


----------



## DorkyTTx (Jan 30, 2008)

Sippi just keeps getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 30, 2008)

lol, Becca. Yes he does!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol, it was funny; today when cleaning cages Sippi was out running around. He always watches us clean his cage, and occasionally hops in as if saying that we missed a spot, or telling us we're doing good or "you need to get that cobyweb...up in the corner....no, right there! *points with nose*" So, today he was watching my sister clean his litter box and he says "My is litter boxis my suitcase with all my business in side!"Really my sister said it, in bunny talk, lol. But I couldn't stop laughing...i mean isn't that right!? A rabbit's litter box is "their suitcase with all their "important" business in it! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## trailsend (Feb 5, 2008)

I am just in love with him! He's adorable


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww. Mr. Sippi is getting very handsome! :inlove:

Keep the pictures coming! :camera


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 10, 2008)

I will FallingStar! Hehe. I need to get some pictures of him with his awards! I might do that tomorrow!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't updated Sippi's blog in ages! Lol. 

Today he came out - as usual - while we cleaned some cages, and he did what he normally does - SEARCH FOR RANDOM TROUBLE! He sniffed around, hopped in Artie's cage (don't worry, Artie was in a kennel ) whilst it was being cleaned to "see the cobwebs". Literally. Amanda said "Woah, look at all these cobwebs in Artie's cage!" and Sippi dashes over, grinning, "I wanna see! I wanna see!" and hops right in, and goes for the corners, practically Looking at the cobwebs! lol. It was cute, you gotta admit, but he was back on the floor in minutes, and the cobwebs were destroyed! 

Then, he dashes out the door when no one is looking (my sister was outside ) and he just does what he wants. Before he dashed out, I yelled to my sister "Watch it! Sippi's coming!" and BAM he slips out. lol. He was p'oed when he was placed back inside, lol. 

After that, I don't remember what he did, but I was told promptly to put him in his cage...soI turn around to do just that, when said bunny slips under his hutch....and 2 seconds later (literally, like clockwork, 2 seconds later!) I see pee splash out from under the cage!!! :biggrin2:It was hilarious! But after that, the boy got put into his cage (after I took some snapshots, trying my best to snap them fast while he was on the move!). 

Now, Sippi has a problem, like mentioned before, whereas he cribs on his cage. This is what it looks like thanks to some much concerned Sippiness: 







And again: 






We've TRIED putting wooden toys/blocks over this area to STOP him from chewing the door, but he just tosses them off! My next idea: To STRAP THEM ON! hehehe! :biggrin2:

And here's a picture of the trouble-causer, himself! Doing what he does best - SNIFFING FOR TROUBLE! 






Sorry it's kinda blurry...it's hard to snap photos with a sucky camera, and a rabbit who only does the bunny 500 - whether he's stopped or not! 

More pictures to come later!!  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

OK, I just had a great idea to introduce you alls to Sippi's mommy and daddy (who don't live with me, they live at their breeder's house, Cody's Fancy Lops ) and maybe some of his siblings! 

First, I'll post Sippi's confo. pic, and then the rest of the pictures: 

Sippi himself:





Sippi's Mommy, Carly:










Sippi's Daddy, Royal:





And, here's ONE of his half-*sister*'s CFL's Rebellious Royal (Who looks just like her and Sip's daddy!!):


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness! It's been like 5 months since I last updated this! 

*UPDATE of Mississippi Chance* (Chance is his middle name...like it? haha! I originally wanted to name him Chance, because we thought Mississippi was too girlly, but the we decided against it, and kept his name, since it was on his pedigree, etc. I figured, why not make 'Chance' his middle name then? Of course, doesn't it fit him perfectly! He thinks he deserves 2nd chances! lol)

Of course, Sippi is still the same old boy, in some ways and in others not. He's 1 year old now, but still a "teen" bunny! He also is retired from showing! The Thurston County Fair was his first and final fair. I'm glad that he had fun and what a great way to end a show career!? He is now going to be our stud buck and we couldn't be more happier! He will be a daddy this December so watch out for his little babies!  Aren't you excited?! :biggrin2:lol. 

Sippi is still his same old self. Flirting with all the girls and looking for heaps of trouble! lol. He seems to flirt mostly with Willow & Autumn,butdoesn't pay much attention to Minnie (his girlfriend)!! Maybe he just hasn't gotten the idea thatshe's his yet. lol. I'm really looking forward to seeing whatMinnie &he can produce! 

By the way, Sippi's latest found, favorite treat, is blackberries! :eats:Most of the bunnies love them, but Magic hates them!!! :?:yuck

Anyway, Sippi has definitley grown up(ok, by age, not by maturity! he stillacts like a toddler/puppy!)since I last posted...but he's still adorable, and wants to share some pictures with you! 




Just chilling in his x-pen!




Flirting!! :hearts




"I'm the center of attention! Look at me!"




Yummy! A blackberry!




Grass! 




"Dear God, I wish for a huge bowl of blackberries!"




"If I do a trick, I get anoder blackberry?" 




He's a daydreamer!

Alright, that's it for now!

Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2008)

:runningrabbit::bump!!!

I'll probably update Mississippi's blog tomorrow, but only if I will get replies, otherwise I might as well not bother :expressionless

Emily


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 12, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*


>




I love this picture of Sippi! :inlove: He looks both innocent and guilty in it somehow. 

And he looks like such a big boy now! How much does he weigh? I'm trying to compare him to Yofi but it's hard to tell with pics. (Of course I don't know exactly how much Yofi weighs, but I'd guesstimate that he's at least 10 lbs., maybe more.)

Oh, and his half-sister is _beautiful_!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks Bassetluv! I think he was trying to cover up something he did, but the innocence cover wasn't working so some guilt shown through as well! lol. 

He is a very big boy now! I think he weighs about 10.5 or 11 pounds. Something like that. I will have to check the weights from Fair if I can find them...He's not going to any more shows so I'll have to weigh him on the scale in my house (until we get an actual scale...lol) 

I know she's very pretty! All of his siblings were gorgeous. It seems to me though that his breeder doesn't care what type of stock she sells to others....the doe I got from her has white speckles in her black fur - so we'll see what happens at her first show. And both her's and Sippi's ears aren't very long or well-rounded. Makes me angry, but I know what to look for when I buy EL's now. 

Emily


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to say, Yofi loves blackberries too. I have raspberry and blackberry bushes on my property, and the blackberries grow huge. First time I gave Yofi one he wasn't sure about it, but once he got a taste he devoured it. Now he'll do just about anything for a berry and will cram the entire thing into his mouth at once. Anna, on the other hand, refuses to touch them.

Years ago I did the show circuit with Polish, and while it was definitely exciting, I was always a bit apprehensive too. There were incidents of rabbits stolen from their cages while the owner was at the show table with one of his/her others; so much noise and stress on the bunnies (they combined the rabbit show with a poultry show as well - lol...roosters can be loud); and sometimes people were caught with sick animals at the show (usually snuffles)...and others complaining that their stock got sick afterward because of it. In one instance, a couple of children were running around stressing out all the rabbits - rattling cages and making sudden gestures toward them - and they were finally caught after they had taken ketchup pouches and squirted them all over one of the region's top breeder's Cals. (Let me tell ya, the owner was _furious_.) Mind you, this was many years ago and regulations are probably more strict now...but I don't miss that aspect of showing. Do miss the competition though, and the social fun involved.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 13, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE EL's!!! Every time I see these cuties, Iknow I wantone. What big beautiful bunnies they are. I just love the shape of their heads, too!

Minda


----------



## ADEE (Oct 13, 2008)

oh my goodness sippi is SOOOO handsome!! Abbie is over here drooling haha. I cant get over how big his tattoo is either wowzer! Abbies is only A36 (ashley-march-june, months being my kids birth months) I love those photos of him... i have such a soft spot for ELs and of COURSE broken ELs


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 14, 2008)

*ADEE wrote: *


> oh my goodness sippi is SOOOO handsome!! Abbie is over here drooling haha. I cant get over how big his tattoo is either wowzer! Abbies is only A36 (ashley-march-june, months being my kids birth months) I love those photos of him... i have such a soft spot for ELs and of COURSE broken ELs



Haha Sippi thinks Abbie is very gorgeous. lol. 

Yeah his girlfriend's tattoo is much shorter, and his kids' will be too!lol. He didn't like getting such a long tattoo.  

Yeah I love broken EL's too, but any is fine, hehe. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't updated in a while, so I figured I'd do it now, while I have some new pictures of Sippi from just today! 

We have about 4 inches of snow here, so I took Sippers out and let him in his excercise pen for about 5 minutes. He wasn't too....flattered. lol. But, he didn't mind posing for a couple of pictures! 

Tomorrow, we'regoing to take all the buns out and get their winter pictures!  
















Oh, and I just had to share this picture of Sippi from a couple months back. It's one of my favourites of him!  






If some of ya'll haven't heard, Sippi might be a daddy soon....not that it's wanted! The little stinker busted out of jail and broke into Autumn's home about a week and a half ago! So, if Autumn turns up pregnant (which I'm palpating her tomorrow) we will have baby half-Sippi's on January 8th.....I wonder how they'll look? Kinda funky probably lol. 

Tomorrow I will update all my blogs with wintery pictures, so make sure to check them out!  

Emily


----------

